# Auditor Productivity Standards



## tworottstown (May 3, 2018)

I am looking for any information anyone might have on auditing productivity standards.  Not coding productivity but Auditing.  Is there a standard on the amount of records that an auditor should be able to do per hour, per day or per week?  We have standards of about 11 records per hour but I believe that might be affecting accuracy.  

Thanks


----------



## crchandl (May 17, 2018)

If anyone has such information, I would also like a copy please.  candicechandler36@gmail.com


----------



## Shannon Kopp (Mar 17, 2022)

I am also looking for this information and would appreciate being included in the response!  thank you!


----------



## amyjph (Mar 18, 2022)

I think this is so variable and dependent on the type and volume of records to be audited as well as the experience level of the auditor.  I would expect a higher number per hour if it was just outpatient E&M office visits. However, if it is a huge hospital record with 1,500 pages and multiple surgeries or procedures for example, the expectation would be lower. Also, would the production be measured by line item or total case? It's just so variable.
The RCM unit at AAPC might have standards you could reference, or possibly AHIMA or NAMAS.

If yours are 11 per hour I would ask what kind of records they are and what the scope is. I think it depends on that too.


----------



## NathaliePaulson (Mar 29, 2022)

I'm also looking for this information. I currently only review outpatient EM notes and would be interested to know. If I'm only doing audits, 11- in an hour is possible but I'm really focused and I'm not doing anything else.


----------

